# Tempestade Tropical MELISSA (Atlântico 2019 #AL14)



## Afgdr (12 Out 2019 às 00:59)

Formou-se a Tempestade Subtropical Melissa no Atlântico.

Encontra-se ligeiramente mais fraca - ventos máximos sustentados de 60 mph (cerca de 97 km/h), comparando com algumas horas atrás - 65 mph (cerca de 105 km/h).




> *SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...38.2N 69.5W
> ABOUT 210 MI...335 KM S OF NANTUCKET MASSACHUSETTS
> ...




É este o seu aspeto:

*23h47 UTC*








*Rota prevista (NHC)*









Deverá ter um curto ciclo de vida. Nas próximas horas, continuará a perder intensidade.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 11/2100Z 38.2N 69.5W 50 KT 60 MPH
> 12H 12/0600Z 38.0N 68.8W 45 KT 50 MPH
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2019 às 04:28)

A Tempestade Subtropical Melissa fez, ontem, a transição para tempestade tropical.

Neste momento, desloca-se para E com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph (≈ 80 km/h) e rajadas até 63 mph (≈ 101 km/h).



> *11:00 PM AST Sat Oct 12*
> Location: _38.6°N 64.0°W_
> Moving: _E at 14 mph_
> Min pressure: _999 mb_
> Max sustained: _50 mph_




*Trajeto previsto (NHC)







Rotas previstas pelos modelos*





*
*
Deverá continuar a enfraquecer durante os próximos dias.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 13/0300Z 38.6N 64.0W 45 KT 50 MPH
> 12H 13/1200Z 39.2N 61.5W 40 KT 45 MPH
> ...





*Imagem de satélite das 03h07 UTC




*


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2019 às 20:21)

A Melissa está ligeiramente mais fraca, com ventos máximos sustentados de 45 mph ≈ 72 km/h e rajadas até 58 mph ≈ 93 km/h.

*18h50 UTC*







Deverá tornar-se um ciclone pós-tropical em breve e dissipar-se depois.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 13/1500Z 39.8N 60.9W 40 KT 45 MPH
> 12H 14/0000Z 40.5N 57.7W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2019 às 23:49)

Ainda é considerada uma TT, embora fraca - ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph ≈ 64 km/h e rajadas até 52 mph ≈ 84 km/h.




> *SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...39.9N 58.8W
> ABOUT 405 MI...655 KM SE OF HALIFAX NOVA SCOTIA
> ...




*22h30 UTC





*


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2019 às 00:19)

A Melissa tornou-se um ciclone extratropical, com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph ≈ 64 km/h e rajadas até 52 mph ≈ 84 km/h.



> BULLETIN
> Post-Tropical Cyclone Melissa Advisory Number 13
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL142019
> 1100 AM AST Mon Oct 14 2019
> ...



*15h05 UTC*








Dissipar-se-á brevemente.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 14/1500Z 41.0N 51.4W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> 12H 15/0000Z 41.4N 46.6W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> ...





*Último aviso do NHC




*


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2019 às 05:35)

Interessante a progressão para Leste ou ESE da Ex-DT Melissa:

http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/de/wetter/maps/Analyse_20191016.gif


----------

